# I have landed



## arranmac (Oct 9, 2007)

hi everyone been looking in from time to time ,now iv just picked up a 1994 fleetwood flair went to belgum last week !!! no probs little blow on manifold thats all will sort it out as im off to spain in the old girl on wednesday for 2 weeks 
arran


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Arran

Welcome to the forums, and thanks for subscribing  

Is this your first RV? Your first motorhome? Are you used to driving something this size?

Glad your Belgium trip went OK. I look forward to hearing about your Spanish holiday :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Our first RV was a 1994 Fleetwood Flair, we loved it ,saw it at York show

Hope your trip goes well


Chris


----------



## arranmac (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes this is my first motorhome /rv Don't find driving a prob just take it nice and easy. 
striped manifolds off today purring like a kitten now!! thats when i herd the whining diff took cover off the oil was like gnat's pee so new oil and a lucas oil treater has done the trick !
god its a big thing to polish .


----------

